# Blue Zaire?



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

*Which One*​
Blue Zaire - Kapampa721.21%Mpimbwe1648.48%Bismark00.00%Samazi00.00%Chaitika00.00%Ikola00.00%Mabilibili13.03%Moba618.18%Kitumba39.09%


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry, I'm not sure I understand. Are you wanting to know what the pic is....or which type of Front we like best???


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

I want to know what type of front that is.


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

NOt a blue Zaire...I'm thinking Tanzanian...ie Ikola, Mpimbwe, Kipili, Samazi, Kasanga, Kantalamba ..no one can give it a collection point, but it definitely looks Tanzanian to me. I used to have Kipili and now have Blue Zaire Mikulas. There is a definite difference in color, although that is a nice Tanzanian.


----------



## cobalt (Mar 16, 2006)

Very nice Tanzanian. 100% not a zaire.


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

It could also be a Zambian of some sort. He is a very nice looking gib. He 100% NOT a Zaire


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

my vote is tanz. type. if I have to pick a variant, my vote = mpimbwe.


----------

